# Non-Intellectual Reasons for Belief



## christianyouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey Brothers,

_____, in a speech delivered at a Google books talk, spoke of three reasons for why we hold the beliefs that we do. They are as follows :

a)Intellectual reasons
b)Societal/Social reasons
c)Personal reasons


The talk was only 1 hour so he didn't really get to explain these points. What do you guys all think? Could you give some examples of beliefs that may be held to for non-intellectual reasons? Could you explain why people think that there are non-intellectual reasons?

In Christ,
- Andy


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 16, 2008)

Being drawn to beauty is largely non-cognitive.


Many folks are attracted due to seeing friends's lives and being attracted to beauty. Or some are moved by the very story of Christ.


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 16, 2008)

christianyouth said:


> Could you give some examples of beliefs that may be held to for non-intellectual reasons? Could you explain why people think that there are non-intellectual reasons?



Atheism
Evolutionism
Environmentalism
Rationalism
Empiricism
Relativism


Held to for non-intellectual reasons to avoid God.


----------



## Berit (Sep 16, 2008)

-most sensory experience

-that there are other persons


----------



## christianyouth (Sep 16, 2008)

^^
Hey, you look just like me!


----------



## Grymir (Sep 16, 2008)

Most people don't think about the stuff they put into their heads which forms their philosophy or worldview. Catch phases and slogans stick because they want it to be true or else it just 'fits'. Ayn Rand does a great job of explaining this in her Address To The Graduating Class Of The United States Military Academy at West Point. Here's a link - 

Philosophy: Who Needs It?


----------



## Tim (Sep 16, 2008)

I have often thought that perhaps people believe something because it _pleases them_ to do so. That is, one may like the idea of being an atheist.


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 16, 2008)

I would add one more:

1)God sovereignly, miraculously changed my constituent nature reasons


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 16, 2008)

Scott: 

We are unaware of the workings of God, however, until they match those 3 categories that he gives. 

How does one know he is predestined? Because he beleives. 

And why does he believe? He usually doesn't say "Becuse I am elected" at first.

One does not get up in the morning and say, "My ontological nature as a sinner has changed by the secret workings of GOd."


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 16, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Scott:
> 
> We are unaware of the workings of God, however, until they match those 3 categories that he gives.
> 
> ...


But he might get up and say, "God has made me a new man and given me life in place of the death I deserve, and O, what a blessed mystery it is!" Basically the same thing w/o the $30 words.


----------

